# 2 Pocketwatches



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

ok so, i'm 15 yrs old and i recently got a new hobby, collecting pocket watches =P

as i just began, i don't know mutch 'bout them, i have to so far, could u guys tell me if they're any good, etc.?

here some pics:

1st:

from 1904, l'alouette, 1 jewel




























2nd:

aurÃ©ole




























anyone knows more 'bout them?? ^^


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: Nice pieces. I'm sorry but I haven't a clue about your watches, but there are a few knowledgable members here, I'm sure they'll be along shortly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Welcome to :rltb: Nice pieces. I'm sorry but I haven't a clue about your watches, but there are a few knowledgable members here, I'm sure they'll be along shortly.


thanks =D


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kenny, nice watches, and welcome to :rltb:

We've got a section further down the first page just for pocket watches. Most of the guys who really, *really* know about pocket watches hang out there, so that's probably a better place to post them for info. Oh, and BTW, the photos are excellent, I wish I could do them like that! :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

mel said:


> Kenny, nice watches, and welcome to :rltb:
> 
> We've got a section further down the first page just for pocket watches. Most of the guys who really, *really* know about pocket watches hang out there, so that's probably a better place to post them for info. Oh, and BTW, the photos are excellent, I wish I could do them like that! :yes:


thank you and thank you =D

how exactly do i move this topic? or do i have to delete this one and make a new one in the pocket watches section??

thanks for your help.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I think you need a mod to pop along and slip this one sideways for you......they are like buses, there'll be a couple along soon! :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice watches!

The L'Alouette was made by Japy Freres from BesanÃ§on, France. This trade name was registered on 22nd march 1902.

The second watch "Aureole" was made by the Aureole Watch Co. (also known as M. Choffat & Cie.) who made small watches and watch parts. The company was in La Chaux-de-Fonds and the trade mark was registered on 6th decembre 1936 (but as the watch is much older, this trade name must be registered several years before - or the trade name was used before). I would date the watch to about 1890/1900.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> I think you need a mod to pop along and slip this one sideways for you......they are like buses, there'll be a couple along soon! :lol:


Ooh ok, thanks =P

u need a special ticket, or are the buses free and friendly? =S


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> Nice watches!
> 
> The L'Alouette was made by Japy Freres from BesanÃ§on, France. This trade name was registered on 22nd march 1902.
> 
> ...


thank you so much =D, you have any idea about the value? not that i think of selling them, absolutely not, but just, to know

the 2nd one is made with silver and (red) gold, 1st just metal, nothing special, both have onley 1 jewel


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't help you with your enquiries, Kenny7, but I'm happy to chat about pocket watches with you on MSN Messenger or Yahoo Instant Messenger, if you like. I'm a young fellow who enjoys these ticking anachronisms as well, so I'm here if you want to talk to someone who isn't too much older than you are. I can give you a few tips on searching for pocket watches and what to watch out for, etc, although I'm sure the more knowledgeable folks here could do the same!

Welcome!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

that's one good idea =D

my msn adress is kennycallewaert at hotmail dot com

other ppl can add me to if ya want... =P


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Done and done.

Where did you find those watches, Kenny?


----------

